# Vântul îl lua pe sus.



## coriinutza13

Buna. Cum aş putea traduce? Ma refer la faptul ca vântul batea atât de tare încat aproape îl ridica pe băiat pe sus. Mulţumesc.


----------



## zăpadă

O  încercare  :The wind is blowing heavily


----------



## anto33

Hi. Here is my try: 
The wind was blowing so hard that the boy felt like he was taking up in the air.

Din păcate nu ştiu dacă am respectat concordanţa timpurilor.


----------



## farscape

anto33 said:


> The wind was blowing so hard that the boy felt like he was *lifted *up in the air - or off the ground.





> O  încercare  :The wind is blowing heavily hard  (*heavy* winds)



Încă o sugestie:

The wind was blowing hard (into the boy's face) almost lifting the boy (him) off the ground

Later,


----------



## anto33

Corect, mi-a scăpat verbul.  



farscape said:


> Încă o sugestie:
> 
> The wind was blowing hard (into the boy's face) almost lifting the boy (him) off the ground
> 
> Later,


----------



## zăpadă

I found  about *7,100*  Results for *"The wind is blowing heavily "*


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you


----------



## farscape

STELE said:


> I found  about *7,100*  Results for *"The wind is blowing heavily "*



Poate că ai găsit wind şi blowing şi heavily in acelasi text sau paragraph, dar mă-ndoiesc că ai gasit exact expresia ”wind blowing heavily”

Dacă nu te superi, poţi să dai un citat? 

Later,


----------

